# Free Design Template



## EngineerGuY (Jan 26, 2012)

I really don't feel like buying a template, but if I have to I will. Here are a few templates that I like. Anyone have any ideas where I can find a few templates that are similar? Thanks so much

T-shirts 2.3 ver - osCommerce ID:300111285


----------



## EngineerGuY (Jan 26, 2012)

127 views and no replies? wow


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

Other then creating your own. Google free t-shirt website garments. The one for 115 there isn't much to it. Seems a little over priced to me.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pricing seems a bit outrageous. Some of those designs are probably protected and will not be found for free. Way overpriced for what they are.


----------



## EngineerGuY (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree, to me those are pretty simple designs but really over priced. Anyone know of any sites that have pretty decent designs for free? I would even pay a little if I could have a nice one professionally designed.


----------



## rosanne114 (Feb 10, 2012)

hmm very Nice!!!! dude


----------

